# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS >  which steroid can make your penis grow?

## robby

i want to know (and have readed it somewhere) which steroid can make your penis grow. it's normal that the entire body grows, but which roids exactly should a person use.

----------


## SportsMedVIP

> i want to know (and have readed it somewhere) which steroid can make your penis grow. it's normal that the entire body grows, but which roids exactly should a person use.

----------


## Maraxus

lol, oh wow. Here we go.....  :LOL:

----------


## smhart75

holy crap

----------


## Mass Quest

:LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:

----------


## max-it

i don't think steroids are going to help you man. test helps me increase my sex drive and viagra helps me go all night, but i don't think the old guy has grown.

where is mass when you need him

----------


## BIGB

ya okay what a dumb fu ckin question

----------


## Juggernaut

Now guys, don't be HARD on the guy........of course steroids will make your penis grow, but you'll have to inject right into the penis.....and then hang a ten pound plate from the end of the head. It'll take time but with determination and a few years you'll get an extra inch or maybe inch and a half out of the process. hahahahahahaahahahaha

----------


## nickrizz

i think we should rate the responses on this one from 1-10 because its going to get real funny, real quick  :Flame:

----------


## Maraxus

> Now guys, don't be HARD on the guy........of course steroids will make your penis grow, but you'll have to inject right into the penis.....and then hang a ten pound plate from the end of the head. It'll take time but with determination and a few years you'll get an extra inch or maybe inch and a half out of the process. hahahahahahaahahahaha



Sorry but we do not want to know about the erotic fetishes that you share with Mass. Keep it behind closed doors. k, thx, bye.

----------


## ODC0717

What you need to do is shoot GH, IGF-1 and test into your cock! This and only this will make it FUKIN HUGE!!! LMAO  :LOL:   :LOL:  Hope ya don't get an absess or infection from dirty injection procedure!! If this happens they can't drain it...THEY MUST AMPUTATE!!!  :Samurai:  Good luck, let us know how much you've gained...or lost...  :LOL:

----------


## Juggernaut

> Sorry but we do not want to know about the erotic fetishes that you share with Mass. Keep it behind closed doors. k, thx, bye.


He acts as the ten pound weight...he climbs up on a chair, gets grip on the Johnson and then hangs from it....for the longest time people thought it was a piercing thingy hanging from my wang but then Mass will cough or something and freak them out. You should see it....mass hanging there...with his little feet kicking in the air.......hahahahahahahaha

----------


## SV-1

> 


Smiley thief!  :LOL:

----------


## BUYLONGTERM

No steroid will make your dick grow. If it did, we all would be hung like a moose and I think the entire male population would be on steroids .....

----------


## Juggernaut

> No steroid will make your dick grow. If it did, we all would be hung like a moose and I think the entire male population would be on steroids.....


I'm not hung like a moose but I am hung like a horse......fly that is. hahahaha

----------


## BUYLONGTERM

> I'm not hung like a moose but I am hung like a horse......fly that is. hahahaha


LMAO!!!!! Now that was funny!!!! (I know how you feel)  :Smilie:

----------


## ElWrightyJr

:LOL:

----------


## weightshead

testosterone exposure at the beginning of puberty causes the phallus to grow. once its done growing - thats it. your stuck with it.

----------


## Dmize9

This is all you need bro...... BTW... this was originally posted by Beefbody.


step by step guide to a proper testicular injection! 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

WARNING******************************************* ******* 
The information you are about to read is true! i extremely urge you to use caution while performing testicular injection! some side effects may include: extreme sak expansion, full blown testes A, full blown testes B, increase in ejactulation fluids for up to 1 hour, mild groin pain, bruisning of the nut sack, enlargement of the testicules to a large degree, growth of up to 16inches in penis length, severe headaches, nausea, vomiting, burning sensations, and finally mild discomfort in the testicules themselves. by using my guidelines as listed below you will greatly reduse the risks.
************************************************** *******

for those of you considering testicular injections i have outlined the proper procedures to go about doing so.

step one: in a case like this 18g is always the recomended size pin along with an 3cc syringe. 

step two: now using your left hand grap your sak were it meets your body and squeeze tight so everthing is pushed into one place.

step three: imediatly moisten a wash rag with 90% alcohol and rub it in a clockwise motion over the entire sak region (it is very important to do this now so be sure you do)

step four: now you are ready for the injection, pull up 3cc's of gear into the syringe and slowly push the needle into the right testie and inject. (if you feel some pressure it is perfectly normal). be sure you are still firmly griping your sak as before with your left hand, the bluer it gets the better. ( and also be sure to pull back on the plunger to see if you hit a vessal of sort).

step five: now at this point you will feel pressure in your testie so next you must have your stove top preheated to 120 dgress,( if you dont have acess to a stove using a electric skillet will work also) now using both hands place sak directly on to a pan, and set over the burner now it will quicly get hot, now the reason to this is you need to disperse the gear in your nut and by heating them up is the best way, sometimes i set it to 170 dgrees just to be sure. 

step six: after you have heated up your nuts for oh id say a good ten minutes anyway, remove your sak from the pan and set it on a flat surface and using a bread roller apply a good amount of presure at the end of the nut and begin to roll towards the body repeat as many times as nessary and be sure to use alote of pressure. ( the reason for this is to get any residual gear still left in the testie moving. 

there you have it the correct testicle injection method! if you are injecting test propinate be sure to switch testies every other day. as i mentioned before you will feel a slight amount of discomfort but that is perfectly normal if your testies hurt the next day you did not heat them for long enough or you may need more heat( everyone is different)also i want to include if you feel as though you need to aspirate feel free by doing so, it really does not matter if you do or not! it it solely up to the indivial (again each person is different).

testicular injections are far the most effective way of using gear! it has the quickest aborbsion rate than any other part of the body, and quickest results i have personally gained 67lbs of fiberous tissue in less than 3 weeks with proper diet and exercise using this method. you can also increase the effects of gain through anus deposits of stacking the potent cottage cheese/winstrol mix! (feel free to use sour cream for it tends to lead to less sides for most) it is simply done by combining 1ml (50mg) of winstrol in 1 cup of cottage cheese or 2 cups sour cream, and rigeriously stir for 5 minutes. Then by using a chalk gun and an empty tube, pour the mix into the tube and insert it into the chalk gun, next lay down on the floor and flip your legs over your head and (at this point the anus will point directly to the ceiling, next insert chalk gun into anus (using an clear plastic tube attached to the end of the chalk gun will lead to a much deeper desposit therefore increasing the absorbtion) give a few clicks on the trigger of the gun until all is completly dispersed. at this time it is extremly important to be wearing a stop watch, start the stop watch imediatly after deposit, it will take 12 min for the mix to reach its peak so it is again strongly advised to consume 400g of dextrose imediatly after deposit (failure to do so will lead to extreme hyper tension and or even death).
for any questions regarding this information feel free to PM. i will be glad to help you out! 


and i can't stress this enough, if you can not inject into your testies your not ready for gear.

----------


## Preetz

he has 1 post and his first post says how can i make my penis grow dayumm this bored is changing.lol

----------


## tallyjuice

****in hilarious!

----------


## AandF6969

What a tool.

----------


## novascotia

They all will work, just put them in a bag and tie it to the end of yor junk and stand there should be bigger in no time,, 

no for real acutully if you worried about it when a girl sees ya naked just stand with your knees slightly bent so it looks closer to the floor, fools'em everytime

----------


## Ntpadude

> No steroid will make your dick grow. If it did, we all would be hung like a moose and I think the entire male population would be on steroids.....


I thought there was in fact some evidence that long term use of testosterone can net you about 1/2 to 1/4 inch on the penis, but it returns to normal size then your cycle ends... in other words its only temporary. I know the chinese remedy, tongkat ali, has been used for thousands of years under the belief that the herbal causes increased penis size but it too is just a temporary effect from the 4.5X increased production of testosterone that tongkat causes.

In reality the jury is out on the penis increase, but its a very real that you can increase the size of your nut sack with tongkat, tribulis and HCG .

----------


## Bryan2

sounds pretty funny but test actually makes mine grow while on cycle. girlfriend was the one that noticed and made me measure and sure enough it did grow about 1/4-1/2 inch. But im guessing it was just all of the constant hard ons during the day doing it because it went back to regular size before hand so just stay on test for the rest of your life youll be straight and hopefully you a quick type of cancer like something to do with your brain.

----------


## Ntpadude

> sounds pretty funny but test actually makes mine grow while on cycle. girlfriend was the one that noticed and made me measure and sure enough it did grow about 1/4-1/2 inch. But im guessing it was just all of the constant hard ons during the day doing it because it went back to regular size before hand so just stay on test for the rest of your life youll be straight and hopefully you a quick type of cancer like something to do with your brain.


Yea I am approaching month #8 on testosterone and I would swear I am bigger then before as well, I dont expect it to stay that way when I finally go PCT. It could just be you are just simply harder and firmer on testosterone and there is really no true increased size difference.

----------


## Dally

Umm, I was hoping for some steriods to help shrink my penis.

its really becoming a problem .. especially after my last cycle... its GIGANTIC!!

 :Don't know:   :EEK!:   :Don't know:

----------


## MikeyZ23

tooo funny

----------


## bluethunder

His 1st post about penis size!! My only question is do you workout? The reason I ask is that will help with blood flow through out you body to include the pelvic region. It may not directly help size but can offset future potential ED problems as you age.

----------


## Dally

> His 1st post about penis size!! My only question is do you workout? The reason I ask is that will help with blood flow through out you body to include the pelvic region. It may not directly help size but can offset future potential ED problems as you age.



lets not get all doctor like and brainy here there OK budday??  :Devil Grin:  

he wants to grow his child wang. ok... how? anyone had a baby dick? hmmm?

anyone?

 :EEK!:

----------


## SportsMedVIP

> His 1st post about penis size!! My only question is do you workout? The reason I ask is that will help with blood flow through out you body to include the pelvic region. It may not directly help size but can offset future potential ED problems as you age.


Yes, far too helpful. Keep that to yourself.  :LOL:

----------


## Johnnystick77

i don't understand the problem...just tug on it
 :Wink/Grin:

----------


## UnNaturalBuff

I really haven't noticed a difference in gettin hardon's since I've been on test, I get them anyway like I was still a teenager and it hasn't changed much since I started my cycle

----------


## Blown_SC

You 'readed' that somewhere  :LOL:

----------


## Dally

> You 'readed' that somewhere



you speak good for my brain.

----------


## GymDog

You know what's funny is these people who post questions like this are unintentionally revealing they have a teenie peepee...  :LOL:   :Elephant:

----------


## Senior_FKG

now what u have to do is take 100 mg of prop ED and inject it into the head of your penis for 4 weeks..u willl def see some results..adn don;t worry...there is no prop pain in your penis...hahahaa....is this a serious quiestion or just some kid lookin for laughs....he readed it somewhere..haha

----------


## Steroids101

Someone said phallus haha

----------


## wiz

I heard steroids can actually cause an abnormal growth in the penile tissue when your still going through puberty.. of course you would have to start takin them around age 16.

----------


## PimpN8ez

Wow... I don't know what to say to that!?! Wtf? Good for a laugh!

----------


## max-it

vaginasterone 250, makes mine grow every time

----------


## Gilster

I hate to tell you bro but the only way to make it grow is if you take up the poop shooter. It creates a higher degree of pressure in your pelvic area and FORCES your inner willy to pronounce itself more outside the body. You will need to find a real well hung man banger to create this effect, and he will really have to throttle you for a few hours straight. So bend over and lube up bro. You should get another 4-7 inches this way. Just try and get dinner first.........It's the only fair thing to do.

----------


## SportsMedVIP

> I hate to tell you bro but the only way to make it grow is if you take up the poop shooter. It creates a higher degree of pressure in your pelvic area and FORCES your inner willy to pronounce itself more outside the body. You will need to find a real well hung man banger to create this effect, and he will really have to throttle you for a few hours straight. So bend over and lube up bro. You should get another 4-7 inches this way. Just try and get dinner first.........It's the only fair thing to do.


 :ROFLOL:  :LOL:  :ROFLOL:

----------


## UnNaturalBuff

> I hate to tell you bro but the only way to make it grow is if you take up the poop shooter. It creates a higher degree of pressure in your pelvic area and FORCES your inner willy to pronounce itself more outside the body. You will need to find a real well hung man banger to create this effect, and he will really have to throttle you for a few hours straight. So bend over and lube up bro. You should get another 4-7 inches this way. Just try and get dinner first.........It's the only fair thing to do.


why is mass still sittin at three inch's then?

----------


## UrbanDawg

Masturbol




> i want to know (and have readed it somewhere) which steroid can make your penis grow. it's normal that the entire body grows, but which roids exactly should a person use.

----------


## promiscio

Synthol....

----------


## Alexander the Graet

I feel you MINIME!

----------


## Monkeytown

> They all will work, just put them in a bag and tie it to the end of yor junk and stand there should be bigger in no time,, 
> 
> no for real acutully if you worried about it when a girl sees ya naked just stand with your knees slightly bent so it looks closer to the floor, fools'em everytime


  :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:

----------


## chuck89gt5.0

This last cycle mine was bigger and MUCH thicker and harder when I was ON but went away after I came off. My GF was like HOLY****. Seriously I felt like king kong!

----------


## MIKE_XXL

In reality none do, however i do have a theory about this...as a male fetus the hormone that causes a penis growth is DHT, since testosterone converts to DHT i belive it might be resposible for some penile growth, i believe in all my years of cycling on and off that my unit grew around 1/2-1" over the years...but it will NOT make you go from 3" to 7" i can guarantee that , but some growth might be possible...good luck...XXL

----------


## carbo

> In reality none do, however i do have a theory about this...as a male fetus the hormone that causes a penis growth is DHT, since testosterone converts to DHT i belive it might be resposible for some penile growth, i believe in all my years of cycling on and off that my unit grew around 1/2-1" over the years...but it will NOT make you go from 3" to 7" i can guarantee that , but some growth might be possible...good luck...XXL


This is good information, so I still might have a chance.

----------


## Times Roman

I trolled this thread to see who would bump a 9 year old thread, and viola! =)

----------


## carbo

> I trolled this thread to see who would bump a 9 year old thread, and viola! =)


Oh my bad... actually, it's almost 10 years :O

----------


## Times Roman

> Oh my bad... actually, it's almost 10 years :O


doesn't matter mate. just having fun and giving you the business.

now carry on..........

---Roman

----------


## DJMikeT

He needs Penalobol 400

600mg/week EOD

 :Evil2: 

LOL........

----------


## derekkpapa1

Where is the op --wondering if he add any luck getting the governor to grow??

----------


## JoGib14

> I'm not hung like a moose but I am hung like a horse......fly that is. hahahaha


Haha

----------


## fit2bOld

nice troll TR. 

By now the guy has bought a penis pump and is swole up 
Literally!

----------


## raeford25

> nice troll TR. By now the guy has bought a penis pump and is swole up Literally!


Lmao. Beast mode penis

----------


## money1994

Deca @ around the age of 12-16 will make your penis huge. But guess theres not chance for ya. 

Honestly dude no roid will make your dick bigger once you have passed puberty and even if the above works
you will surely damage somewhere else so not worth it IMO.

Cheers

----------


## Times Roman

there are some clinics in India that specialize in treating the "condition" called "micro penis"

google it

----------


## Chicagotarsier

Micro Penis solved with curry...red not the green....




> there are some clinics in India that specialize in treating the "condition" called "micro penis"
> 
> google it

----------

